# Can not load windows , update error to 8.1



## Battal Gazi (Oct 30, 2009)

In windows 8, my brother tried to update to 8.1 but now computer seems it has 8.1 pro. But it can not load. Automatic repair, refresh, system restore, all of them gave errors. I dont want to reset.

I tried those commands from windows site

bootrec /fixmbr and other bootrec

and in config, 

ren system syste.001 this worked but

ren software software.001

this gave errorprocess in use, can not be accessed.

How can i rescue? I dont have any rescue disc or etc.

Desktop computer, 32 bit probably.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Reboot then follow this guide. To get to the troubleshoot RE. *How to use the Windows 8 System Recovery Environment Command Prompt* In command prompt type in then hit enter.


```
rstrui.exe
```
Select a restore point to before you tried updating Windows 8 to 8.1.


----------

